# Do Endlers chase or mix with Guppies ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I have a female guppy in my tank and I'm wondering if I add a male endler to my tank would it chase my female guppy and can she produce from him ? In other words do they mix or male endler will ignore my female guppy ?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

From what I know endlers and guppys mix together.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Endlers and guppies will inter-breed because they are from the same family of livebearers.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And letting them interbreed is not generally considered a good thing


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

bob123 said:


> Endlers and guppies will inter-breed because they are from the same family of livebearers.


3. Will They Breed with Guppies?

Endler's are a close relative to the Guppy, both being of the genus Poecilia. They may even be the same species, because they can cross-breed. The offspring can also reproduce and cross-breed. Keeping Guppies and Endler's together is not a good idea, unless you don't plan on raising the fry or you want to cross-breed on purpose.

http://www.aquariumhobbyist.com/endlerslivebearer/page3.htm#Q3


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have endlers and guppies but I only keep males so i am not sure about breeding- but i can say my male endlers act just like my male guppies- theyre always following them around and schooling with them ... They get along fine


----------

